
Reflinks vs. symlinks vs. hard links and managing data in ML - ishcheklein
https://dev.to/robogeek/reflinks-vs-symlinks-vs-hard-links-and-how-they-can-help-machine-learning-projects-1cj4
======
ternaus
I use Linux for more than 15 years and it is the first time I learned that
such a thing as a reflink exists.

I use DVC for about a year on relatively large datasets (my expertise in
Computer Vision and images are pretty heavy). I was always curious to know
what is happening under the hood of the DVC, when it deals with the data in
such a way that it is fast and cache is not corrupted.

------
ishcheklein
It's mentioning DVC inside it, I would be happy to discuss and answer any
questions as one of the maintainers.

